# Cement mixing tub for CN



## _dizzy_

So I've heard a lot about using cement tubs for Critter nation cages and have recommended it to people and I finally decided that I wanted to do that too. I usually have a dig box for them, but I think it would be nicer for my ratties to have a space they could all fit in at once. 
I looked online, but none seem to fit right. I found some that would, but they cave inwards giving less floor space. Does anyone have a pan they suggest?


----------



## 511958

Here's a link to one on the home depot website:
Plasgad Black Large Concrete Mixing Tub-887102C - The Home Depot

I'm not sure if this is the exact one I'm using, but it looks like it. You'll also want to trim a bit off the edge for it to fit better in the cage


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

Yep, the Home Depot tub slopes inward so if you set it into the Critter Nation cage, you end up losing a bunch of space around the perimeter of the base of the tub. The only other tub I've seen used is the [23 gallon Maccourt super tub]. I've only seen it used in pictures so I don't know if the lip requires any trimming to make it fit. It would be a good idea to carefully measure the inside of your cage, then measure the tub before purchasing it. 

The Maccourt tub walls slope just a little less than the Home Depot one but there's still some loss around the perimeter of the tub. The Maccourt tub also has more ridges (_it's less of a perfect smooth shape_) so rats may be able to get their teeth around it in more places. I don't know. 

If you want to use the Home Depot tub (or maybe even the Maccourt tub) without losing any cage space, you can take your cage apart, remove the metal floor grate, slide the tub into the frame of the cage, then put the cage back together.










You lose most of the storage space under the cage but you actually make the inside of the cage bigger. This method wouldn't work if your rats find that they can chew through the plastic tub, though.


----------



## _dizzy_

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Yep, the Home Depot tub slopes inward so if you set it into the Critter Nation cage, you end up losing a bunch of space around the perimeter of the base of the tub. The only other tub I've seen used is the [23 gallon Maccourt super tub]. I've only seen it used in pictures so I don't know if the lip requires any trimming to make it fit. It would be a good idea to carefully measure the inside of your cage, then measure the tub before purchasing it.
> 
> The Maccourt tub walls slope just a little less than the Home Depot one but there's still some loss around the perimeter of the tub. The Maccourt tub also has more ridges (_it's less of a perfect smooth shape_) so rats may be able to get their teeth around it in more places. I don't know.
> 
> If you want to use the Home Depot tub (or maybe even the Maccourt tub) without losing any cage space, you can take your cage apart, remove the metal floor grate, slide the tub into the frame of the cage, then put the cage back together.
> 
> View attachment 302874
> 
> 
> You lose most of the storage space under the cage but you actually make the inside of the cage bigger. This method wouldn't work if your rats find that they can chew through the plastic tub, though.


Unfortunately this wouldn't work with my rats because they like to chew plastic. The trays I have at the moment are chewed up around the edges(they chew through their platform covers to get to the plastic🤣).


----------



## _dizzy_

T


Willow&Whiskers said:


> Here's a link to one on the home depot website:
> Plasgad Black Large Concrete Mixing Tub-887102C - The Home Depot
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the exact one I'm using, but it looks like it. You'll also want to trim a bit off the edge for it to fit better in the cage


There's a bit of a slope that I'm uncomfortable with, but I will keep this one in mind. 😋


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

_dizzy_ said:


> There's a bit of a slope that I'm uncomfortable with, but I will keep this one in mind. 😋


Stainless steel metal pans from Bass Equipment might be your easiest option, then.

You could also consider making your own pans. Clear acrylic (plexiglass) is a good material. It looks attractive and it's too hard for rats to chew on. It's very difficult to cut well so your best bet would be to order pieces cut from a local acrylic/plastic fabrication company or an online acrylic fabricator. You can assemble a bin with super glue or a heavy clear tape like gorilla tape.


----------



## _dizzy_

I found some interesting items on Chinchilla.ca 
I just thought I'd put these here for in case someone else in the future is liking for something. 

Here's a prepainted 3" bottom tray:





Pre-Painted Galvanized Metal Bottom Tray 3 in. High - Midwest Nation Cages for Midwest Ferret & Critter Nation Cages







chinchilla.ca





Prepainted 2.5" top tray:





Pre-Painted Galvanized Metal Top Tray w-Cut Out 2.5 in High -Midwest Nation Cage for Midwest Ferret & Critter Nation Cages







chinchilla.ca





Normal bottom tray scatter guard:





Scatter Guard Lower Level for Midwest Nation Cages for Midwest Ferret & Critter Nation Cage Bottom Pans







chinchilla.ca





Normal top tray scatter guard:





Scatter Guard Upper Level for Midwest Nation Cages for Midwest Ferret & Critter Nation Cage Cut-Out Pans







chinchilla.ca


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

Yeah! Canadians have options, too!


----------



## EllaRatLover

So I just got one from Lows for my Critter Nation, and it caves inward like you mentioned, but my thought is that if you fill the bedding pretty high, than it will have about the same amount of floor space. Be warned that you will have to cut off some of the lip if you get one. Make sure you cut it to fit just perfectly if you get one, otherwise they could get stuck because it caves in.


----------



## jcnick34

How do you get the tub in and out to clean it?


----------



## maxdevine00

I just clean it still in the cage... its pretty tough to get in /out so I put the rats somewhere else and take out the bedding by hand and then use a wet/ soapy paper towel to clean it out ... just make sure to wipe away any excess soap residue when you are done!


----------



## EllaRatLover

jcnick34 said:


> How do you get the tub in and out to clean it?


If you open up the doors of your CN as far as they go, you can slide it oyt. Some people take the bottom of their CN and insert the bin, giving more room in the cage, but I don't feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## EllaRatLover

_dizzy_ said:


> I found some interesting items on Chinchilla.ca
> I just thought I'd put these here for in case someone else in the future is liking for something.
> 
> Here's a prepainted 3" bottom tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Painted Galvanized Metal Bottom Tray 3 in. High - Midwest Nation Cages for Midwest Ferret & Critter Nation Cages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chinchilla.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepainted 2.5" top tray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Painted Galvanized Metal Top Tray w-Cut Out 2.5 in High -Midwest Nation Cage for Midwest Ferret & Critter Nation Cages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chinchilla.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal bottom tray scatter guard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatter Guard Lower Level for Midwest Nation Cages for Midwest Ferret & Critter Nation Cage Bottom Pans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chinchilla.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal top tray scatter guard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatter Guard Upper Level for Midwest Nation Cages for Midwest Ferret & Critter Nation Cage Cut-Out Pans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chinchilla.ca


I have heard that some of the specially made bedding guards don't work very well. Maybe Im wrong, but I think it is best to stay away from those.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

The [Midwest Scatter Guards] that are made to fit over the existing plastic trays don't work very well. Metal pans from Bass Equipment and Flower Town Chinchillas work great, though. It would be nice if they were deeper but nothing's perfect.


----------

